# Period late due to clomid?



## TTC4+yrs

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone know if clomid can delay your period? 

Would love your input!

Thx


----------



## HopeandDream

Hi
I had 7 cycles of Clomid (4 at 50mg and 3 at 100mg). I think it depends upon whether the Clomid actually stimulates or not. For example, in a couple of my cycles, the ovaries weren't stimulated enough to produce big enough follicles, so I was waiting for a while for my period, but when the Clomid did stimulate, I always started my period when I normally expected to (not necessarily exactly 2 weeks afterwards, as I have PCOS and therefore irregular periods). I think everybody is different and depends upon reason for the Clomid in the first place. Oh the joys!x


----------



## TTC4+yrs

Thank you for responding, I am so confused... I am usually never late and this month was my first round of clomid so before I get my hopes up I wanted to hear from some other ladies... I really hope the witch doesn't show up!


----------



## HopeandDream

Fingers crossed she doesn't show hey! I assume that the Clomid stimulated your ovaries sufficiently? We are now on IUI#1 - just got to wait and see now! Fingers crossed the cycle works for you and you get your BFP. let me know how you get on.


----------



## hopefulchick

You should test. How late are you? Sounds like good news. This is my first cycle using Clomid so not sure if it can delay AF or not. Hopefully this is your BFP!:dust:


----------



## HopeandDream

I'm similar to you as in OH fine.

TTC #1 May 2003. Got BFP June 2004. M/C July 2004. Diagnosed PCOS. Dieted and got another BFP in October 2004. Successful PG - had baby July 2005
TTC#2 since August 2006 - 18 months natural TTC, then self-funding kicked in, so...7 cycles Clomid, now IUI#1.

I will be 12 days post IUI tomorrow, but am bit wary of testing to early. See how I feel tomorrow. Got the HPK waiting. 

Have you started your Clomid yet? x


----------



## HopeandDream

When are you due to test?


----------



## hopefulchick

I don't know if I have enough patience to wait to test like you, lol. :test:

I started my Clomid on July 19 (CD 5). I had two positive OPK'S on July 26 and 27 (CD 12 and 13). I believe I am 3dpo so I still have a while before testing. I have never had a positive opk until this cycle, so I am excited about that part.:happydance: I go for day 21 bloods next week to check progesterone to confirm ovulation. I think you have a great chance this cycle. FX for u :flower: Did you go for cycle day 21 bloods?


----------



## HopeandDream

No - the clinic didn't offer bloods for D21 during IUI. I had them throughout Clomid cycles and felt bit like a pin cushion - esp when I had to go back for D28 bloods too!!:wacko:

Sounds promising for you if you are starting to have success with OPKs. :thumbup:

Got to hold out until testing becasue if I test early, I could get a False Positive due to the injections that I had to give myself earlier in the IUI. Got to make sure that the HcG trigger shot has gone from my system. The consultant said I didn't need the HcG trigger because it looked as though I was ovulating naturally - but took it anyway (just in case there were any other follicles that decided to grow another 2mm overnight and become viable and then be released by the HcG trigger! Unlikely, but you never know how Mother Nature works sometimes!) Kind of wish I hadn't because then I would feel bit better about testing earlier, but hey ho! If I hadn't, I'd be worrying that I hadn't ovulated! Catch 22! 

Got lots of PG signs, but....... could be due to the extra progesterone I have to take, so can't read into any of the signs too much! Never know - may be our lucky month if wait until Sunday/Monday (4years TTC to the month then!)


----------



## tinybutterfly

when i took clomid my cycle was weird
i ovulated way later than normal (cd19 instead of 14) and my cycle was longer too,
my period wasn't really a period either, it was very light and mostly just spotting,
wasn't pregnant though


----------



## hopefulchick

HopeandDream said:


> No - the clinic didn't offer bloods for D21 during IUI. I had them throughout Clomid cycles and felt bit like a pin cushion - esp when I had to go back for D28 bloods too!!:wacko:
> 
> Sounds promising for you if you are starting to have success with OPKs. :thumbup:
> 
> Got to hold out until testing becasue if I test early, I could get a False Positive due to the injections that I had to give myself earlier in the IUI. Got to make sure that the HcG trigger shot has gone from my system. The consultant said I didn't need the HcG trigger because it looked as though I was ovulating naturally - but took it anyway (just in case there were any other follicles that decided to grow another 2mm overnight and become viable and then be released by the HcG trigger! Unlikely, but you never know how Mother Nature works sometimes!) Kind of wish I hadn't because then I would feel bit better about testing earlier, but hey ho! If I hadn't, I'd be worrying that I hadn't ovulated! Catch 22!
> 
> Got lots of PG signs, but....... could be due to the extra progesterone I have to take, so can't read into any of the signs too much! Never know - may be our lucky month if wait until Sunday/Monday (4years TTC to the month then!)

Yeah you have some really good reasons to wait! But Sunday or Monday are just around the corner. Just gotta keep busy till then. :thumbup:I am just like you when it comes to symptom spotting.:dohh: 
4 years exactly would be something huh? I am really praying for you girl [-o&lt;
:dust:


----------



## pink32

TTC4+yrs said:


> Thank you for responding, I am so confused... I am usually never late and this month was my first round of clomid so before I get my hopes up I wanted to hear from some other ladies... I really hope the witch doesn't show up!

sounds promising for you babe...i am also on my first cycle of clomid and just got positive opk this morn so will prob ov soon,....(i'm taking it due to DH low SA)....i'm very keen to find out how u go...keep us posted...good luck Xx:hugs:


----------



## TTC4+yrs

Well Ladies, she has shown up.... 

Next round, here I come!!


----------



## we can't wait

Hey-- Just to let you know. Clomid did make my periods late. When I was on 50mg (didnt make my ovulate) my period was only a day late-- it came over the next night. When they upped me to 100mg (which DID make me O) my period was about 2 days late. I think the higher the dosage, the more out of whack my cycle gets! Good luck to you! :)


----------

